# What's everyone's favourite coffee?



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

What is your favourite coffee at the moment?

I tried Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu from CoffeeMagic not so long ago and think it's probably the best I've had for a while.

'A bright acidity with flavours of brazil nut, caramel and fruit. A full bodied coffee with a long, clean finish.'

Interested to hear what are you guys' opinions?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

This week some Sumatra Untong from Hands on Coffee down in Wadebridge which I picked from them when down that way recently.


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

Brazil Yellow Bourbon was really good from Limini, though I think they stopped selling it. Might be one of my favs


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

jacksg said:


> Brazil Yellow Bourbon was really good from Limini, though I think they stopped selling it. Might be one of my favs


Ah yes I have tried that one, it is really good indeed!


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

dougja said:


> What is your favourite coffee at the moment?
> 
> I tried Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu from CoffeeMagic not so long ago and think it's probably the best I've had for a while.
> 
> ...


My local roaster has had the same Costa Rica ones and I though it was delicious. They topped it with "El Salvador Finca Argentina" though. Amazing. They just roasted the last of the beans though so I managed to grab another bag yesterday.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Extract Fudge E Bear for flat whites.

For espresso, I don't know but Union Revelation never disappoints.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

SM Santa Clara right now, loved this coffee, the lemon and lime acidity is lovely, followed by the honey (Which I didn't get too much of, maybe a different extraction next time) and caramel sweetness. Just ordered some for tomorrow's roast.


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

Oo read about Fudge E Bear last week.. I'm very tempted


----------



## denishicks8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Pilon Cuban Espresso is my favorite..Its yummy,

Want it every morning! My day is incomplete without it.


----------

